# [SOLVED][DRI] Intel Extreme 855GM

## Insenic

Pewnego dnia po auktualizacji systemu przestała działać mi akcelelacja. Nie wiem co dokładnie wtedy się zaktualizowało. W plikach nic nie ruszałem. Wcześniej miałem działające DRI zrobione zgodnie z tym HOWTO. 

Teraz kombinowałem, kilka razy kompilowałem jądro, x11-drm i sam nie weim co jeszcze. Znalazłem na wiki ten artykuł i wszystko zrobiłem dokładnie tak jak tam jest napisane (wcześniej miałem trochę inaczej opcje w jądrze ustawione). Niestety glxinfo wyrzuca mi coś takiego:

```
glxinfo | grep rendering

libGL warning: 3D driver returned no fbconfigs.

libGL error: InitDriver failed

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

direct rendering: No

```

w make.conf mam:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i830 i915"
```

Wersja x11-drm:

```
emerge -pv x11-drm

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/x11-drm-20051223  VIDEO_CARDS="i810 -mach64 -mga -nv -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via" 0 kB

```

Xorg (modularny) nie wyrzuca mi żadnych błędów. (przejżałem całe logi)

Może ktoś wie co powinienem zrobić by móc z powrotem mieć włączoną akcelelację?

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## arsen

Od jakiegoś czasu posiadam laptopa z ta kartą, też mam identyczny problem co ty

----------

## Insenic

Działała Tobie wcześniej akcelelacja? Po czym przestała działać?

----------

## arsen

mam lapa od 2 tygodni, nie działało w ogóle.

----------

## rzabcio

Hmm... Ciekawa sprawa.

U mnie też x11-drm działał po konfigu z podanym HOWTO. A teraz aż się boję aktualizację robić - ostatni jakiś tydzień temu, może półtora. Ostatnio przeszedłem także na kernela 2.16 i wszystko jest w porządku. A w jajku masz sterownik? 

Przy okazji mam pytanie. Mam sterownik jako moduł. Gdy pierwszy raz konfigurowałem DRMa musiałem go ładować przez modprobe przed uruchomieniem Xksów. W rezultacie wrzuciłem go do automodules. Teraz po aktualizacji w autoładowaniu nic nie mam. A mimo to akceleracja działa. O co tu chodzi?

Oraz słówko o wydajności. Mimo, że glxgears pokazuje mi ~930 fpsów (przy obciążonym systemie - eclipse, thunderbird, firefox, gdesklety...) to z Compositem nie da się praktycznie nic robić. W xfce uruchamia się menadżer przezroczystości, zza beleczki wygląda tapeta, ale chodzi to niemiłosiernie wolno - podczas przesuwania pod belką dowolnego okna procek wzrasta do 100% i mam jakieś ~1-2 fpsy... Podobnie w przypadku transseta. Suma sumarum musiałem zrezygnować. (procek 2.4GHz, 1GiB RAM, grafika 82852/855GM 128RAM).

----------

## arsen

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Hmm... Ciekawa sprawa.
> 
> U mnie też x11-drm działał po konfigu z podanym HOWTO. A teraz aż się boję aktualizację robić - ostatni jakiś tydzień temu, może półtora. Ostatnio przeszedłem także na kernela 2.16 i wszystko jest w porządku. A w jajku masz sterownik? 
> 
> Przy okazji mam pytanie. Mam sterownik jako moduł. Gdy pierwszy raz konfigurowałem DRMa musiałem go ładować przez modprobe przed uruchomieniem Xksów. W rezultacie wrzuciłem go do automodules. Teraz po aktualizacji w autoładowaniu nic nie mam. A mimo to akceleracja działa. O co tu chodzi?
> ...

 

po pierwsze jak sie korzysta z x11-drm to sterownik z kernela się usuwa (osobiście próbowałem na tych z kernela potem na x11-drm w akcie desperacji x11-drm z cvs), co to wydajności i compozite, to nie ma znaczenia ile karta fps kręci, może nawet kręcić 500000fps a compozite będzie źle działać, compozite tylko na nvidi działa ok, jak masz dobre wyniki w glxgears to xgl to wykorzystuje, wiem że tą kartę wspiera xgl.

----------

## rzabcio

Faktycznie... z tym sterownikiem coś źle spamiętałem i trochę namieszałem. Mam kiepski okres - za dużo na głowie i to nie pierwszy raz. Chyba się profilaktycznie przestanę odzywać...  :Smile: 

A co do Composite i GLa - dzięki za wyjaśnienie, arsen! Choć dziwię się, że półprzezroczystość jest tak wymagająca. Nie myślcie, że narzekam, czy chcę wzniecić flame'a - po prostu "inny system" sobie bez problemów z tym radzi (foobar, psi).

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Z tymi Intelami i drm to jest w ogóle ciekawa sprawa. Jestem posiadaczem Intel Extreme 845 i ciekawe przygody mam z tym ustrojstwem odkąd pamiętam. Gdy po wielu bijach udało mi się w końcu skonfigurować drm to okazało się, że wynik glxgears jest niemal identyczna jak ten uzyskany na sterach kernelowych (moje wyniki z tamtego czasu).  :Shocked:   Po przejściu na modularny Xorg i ponownym skonfigurowaniu wyniki pogorszyły się ponad dwukrotnie!  :Sad: 

Jedna wielka masakra...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Insenic

Znalazłem pewien trop co można by zrobić, tyle, że nie bardzo wiem jak za to się zabrać. Czytając ten post, pomyślałem, że może by warto spróbować instalacji oryginalnych sterowników. Odpowiednie sterowniki znalazłem tutaj.

----------

## rzabcio

Ja również wczoraj coś namieszałem i straciłem akcelerację.

Okazało się, że wykosiło mi intel-agp a autoładowanych modułów.

Wiem, że to banalne, ale może...

----------

## Insenic

Dzięki za trop, jednak to chyba dalej nie to. Faktycznie nie ładowało mi tego modułu - bo go nie miałem. Miałem za to na stałe skompilowane w jądrze, teraz jak skompilowałem jako moduł:

```
# modprobe -l

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/agp/intel-agp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/kernel/lib/libcrc32c.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/x11-drm/drm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/x11-drm/i915.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/x11-drm/i830.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/x11-drm/i810.ko

```

To przy starcie xorg wali mi takim błędęm:

```
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri May 12 13:16:28 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) I810(0): [dri] I830DRIScreenInit failed because of a version mismatch.

[dri] i915 kernel module version is 1.2.0 but version 1.4 or greater is needed.

[dri] Disabling DRI.
```

Oczywiście xorg się uruchamia, ale dalej nie ma renderingu.

Tutaj znalazłem pdobny problem. Ale też nie ma w nim rozwiązania.

----------

## rzabcio

Już sam nie wiem... Może niezgodność wersji pomiędzy modułem, x11-drm a samym xorgiem? Ja mam:

```
$ eix xorg-x11

* x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  6.8.2-r4 6.8.2-r6 [M]6.9.0 !7.0-r1

     Installed:           6.8.2-r7

     Homepage:

     Description:         http://xorg.freedesktop.org
```

```
$ eix xorg-x11

* x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  6.8.2-r4 6.8.2-r6 [M]6.9.0 !7.0-r1

     Installed:           6.8.2-r7

     Homepage:

     Description:         http://xorg.freedesktop.org
```

Do tego jajko 2.6.16. Może coś jeszcze mogę podać? Może coś się przyda?

I tak się jeszcze zastanawiam... czemu w make.conf masz trzy karty? Ja wpisałem tylko i915.

----------

## Insenic

Ja używam modularnego xorg'a 7.0-r1, jedak wcześniej mi wszystko na nim działało. Dopiero po emerge -uD world przestało. Nie wiem jednak co jest tego przyczyną.

----------

## Insenic

Wreszcie udało mi się (???) przywrócić DRI. Nie wiem dokładnie w jaki sposób, ale wydaje mi się, że po emerge -uD world. Jest tylko taki problem, że glxgears pokazuje mi wynik o połowę niższy niż ten przed moim problemem. Teraz mam raptem 450 fps. Daję solved chociaż problem nie rozwiązany do końca, a i w sumie nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć jakie moje działania, przywróciły mi akceleracje...

----------

## rzabcio

Czyżby coś z modularnym Xorgiem?

Ja mam monolita i wynik jest 2x... lepszy...

----------

## Insenic

Ja miałem wynik dwa razy lepszy jeszcze na modularnym. Modularny mam od samego początku prawie i wiem, że wcześniej bylo lepiej...

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Hmm... czyli jednak nie tylko u mnie tak jest. Fajnie by było jakby to rozwiązali... A tak przy okazji - jakie macie wyniki przy wyłączonym dri, na sterownikach kernelowych?

----------

## Insenic

Takie same... ;(

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> Takie same... ;(

 No właśnie! To jaki jest sens z zabawą z dri skoro i tak wydajność ta sama...  :Sad:  Popieprzone to jak paczka draży...  :Confused: 

----------

## arsen

mi od jakiegoś czasu dri działa też, z tym że poinstalowalem libdrm, drm, mese i kilka innch pakietów z cvs, wyników nie mam do czego porównać bo nie miałem wcześniej dri. Wyciaga mi koło 800FPS

----------

## Insenic

 *arsen wrote:*   

> ...z tym że poinstalowalem libdrm, drm, mese i kilka innch pakietów z cvs...

 

Mógłbyś powiedzieć troszeczkę wiecej na ten temat?

----------

## arsen

Napiszę więcej jak będe w domu, na razie pisze z hotelu  :Smile:  (za dużo ostatnio tych delegacji, dobrze ze czasem w hotelach mają łącza.

EDIT:

jak napisałem, posiadam kilka pakietów z cvs, wszystko pochodzi z dzrzewka ktore zrobiono na potrzeby xgl

tu masz ebuildy:

http://svn.xgl-coffee.org/xgl-coffee/trunk

Są tam właśnie miedzy innymi ebuildy z cvs:

```

x11-libs/libdrm-2.1_alpha20060313

x11-base/x11-drm-20060406-r1

media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060418

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.0 

```

----------

## Insenic

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Teraz mam takie wersje pakietów jak napisałeś. Jednak teraz DRI nie mam całkowicie. Czy możesz podrzucić swoje configi?

----------

## arsen

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. Teraz mam takie wersje pakietów jak napisałeś. Jednak teraz DRI nie mam całkowicie. Czy możesz podrzucić swoje configi?

 

jakie dokładnie chcesz widzieć?

----------

